# Forum Support Requested - Vote for Us!



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

EDIT: WE WON!!! Thanks to everyone who voted!!!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Voted!

Looks like you two are in a three-way tie for first. :smt023


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Every vote is appreciated. I've also reached out to a couple of automotive forums and we're really pulling ahead now with 44% of the overall votes!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Done! Good luck!

at 52% now!!!


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

You got my vote. Good luck!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Now at 57%:smt023


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Done! I like the creative effort and appeal. Clever. Good luck.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

you guys got my vote your at 63% now and second place was at 16% so you guys are definitely ahead of everyone else by a lot. good luck to the both of you, hope you win


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

64% Remember, we all accept gift cards! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

We certainly appreciate each and every vote. There's still a long way to go, but hopefully the others will look at the current results and just give up on campaigning, lol.


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

So, are we all invited to the wedding. I wanted to vote for Van (the first guy) because he's old and kind off looks like me, but you got the vote. Your way in the lead still


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, the contest limits the number of guests to 25. However, I realize that I won't even be able to invite 1/4 of my family with that kind of limit, so if we win, we'll probably have a BBQ or something. If that's the case, it'll be open to anyone who wishes to attend.

Thanks again for the votes!


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

Voted. 58% now. Good luck!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Best Wishes, holding at 57%. Good luck!


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

Your at 59%


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

still at 59% :smt023


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like you two are ahead for the moment.

Wish you luck.:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Got my vote in.:smt023

Looks to me like you are way ahead! Best of luck to you and your new forming family. It sounds to me like you two have been taking your time and I think that's a great thing. Too many people these days look at marriage as a game and when they are tired of playing they just get rid of the once loved one. 

Make sure to tell everyone that you have registered at Buds Gun Shop :smt082:anim_lol::anim_lol::smt082


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

OOOOOOH, I didn't even think of registering for BGS, Midway, etc.

The better half might frown upon that though since we'll probably need stuff for our home/apt more than I need a "silly ol' gun". Of course, if we win this wedding, I could use it in my defense. I've been working pretty hard to get votes.

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

So if I vote... I'm invited?!!

...open bar.... right?

:mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Keep on pimping yourself and I think you just might getter done dude! I like your style!
God's Blessing on both of you. :smt023


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

We're still holding on, but they added a few more competitors today. They have their work cut out for them if they want to catch us. I'm still worried about the couple in 2nd place though.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Got my vote, best of luck. Just remember that God will provide a way for you and your fiance


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

We're still in it to win it, but it looks like the votes have tapered off slightly. We've lost 18% over the last couple of days. We're down to 49% now, but that's still well ahead of the competition. We appreciate your votes very much. If you can spread the word to friends and family, that would be great!


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't know you, but you're here so I voted for you. Good luck. You've got some stiff competition.


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

you got my vote- currently 46% and next closest is 26% !


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Got a solid 20% lead so far! When does the contest end?


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

My best guess is Valentine's Day, but it isn't mentioned anywhere in the contest rules. Thanks again to everyone! :smt023


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

I voted for you... you are winning 44% to 24%


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

At 43% now, but 2nd is still 20 points back- good luck


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Got my vote and you are still in the lead!!

BTW, I never thought I would see Lee and Atha in the same name, other than my Grandma. Her name is Atha Lee Slagle. Not as rare as I thought I guess.

Good luck!


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

That's pretty cool. I've never heard of Atha being used as a first name. Then again, it's pretty rare for a last name too.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Got my vote in, it's at 43% at the moment. Happiness and best of luck to you both. :smt023

KG


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Hope you dont mind but I posted this on one of my rifle forums- should get you a couple of hundred more votes from fellow gun guys.


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't mind at all! Feel free to post it on your Facebook, Twitter, etc. Every vote helps and we appreciate each one. :smt023


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Dude it was hard not to vote for that KISS family. 

Got my vote though!


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

The voting officially ended at 5:00pm today. We haven't received any contact from the radio station yet, but we finished in first place, so it's only a matter of time.

We really can't thank you guys enough for the support.


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Your 2010 WKLC Rock 105 Wedding winners are *drum roll* JUSTA GWEN RATLIFF & JORDAN LEE ATHA!!! We just got the final word from Big Poppa Jay himself! Thanks so much to everyone!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Thats great!

Now, PM me an I will give you an address to mail a piece of cake.

Just kiddin, Congrats!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Glad I could help, and the guys on the other forum are as well!


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

Voted.:smt1099


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats on the win.:smt038


----------

